# bus driver being bullied? did you hear



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Karen Huff Klein Bullying Video: Upsetting Footage Causes Community Outrage (VIDEO) (UPDATE)

thats the link ..

i dont even know what to say other then oh my god i wish i didnt believe this...


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yep, those are the kids we're raising today.....Sad isn't it?


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

its disgusting... i would be ashamed of myself for doing such a thing... let alone letting someone else be treated like this... just sad

and i bet all these kids will only have to say sorry and that will be the end of the punishment...


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

WOW i only graduated 2 years ago and school and kids were NEVER that cruel... maybe it was just a bad batch?


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

I just watched this from a FB link. I have to say that it brought me to tears myself. It is awful to believe that there are people who are that cruel, especially 'children'.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

What the hell? I'm still in High School and I have NEVER seen any of my peers on the bus or anywhere else act that way. It's horrible. Had I been on that bus I would have actually done something.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

If I were the parent of one of those little whelps, he'd be wishing I'd been barren by the time I got done with him. That is so far outside of acceptable it's not even funny anymore.


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow! What horrible children! 

I can't believe this could happen.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

How gross... Great job, parents and school! :?


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Yep, saw it and been following it. I heard off of Cheezburger that someone handed all those bullies facebook information to 4Chan; I'm waiting to see if that's true or not, it'd surely give them a decent taste of their own medicine.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

Send those little... 'children' to our farm for the summer, they'll go home singin' a new tune about what happens behind the woodshed.

I am so so so glad my parents instilled the values of respecting one's elders in us while growing up. I've done the same with my daughters.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

I'm waiting for the parents of the children to blame either the bus monitor or school for "precious Billy's" bad behavior...

Parents these days really suck at parenting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

That lady deserves a free pass to kick the living **** out of those ignorant kids! Kids nowadays have no fear. Government has taken parental rights away. This lady's son took his life ten years ago. One of those piece of **** kids commented on how her kids should kill themselves for knowing/being related to her. These kids are our future........ugh


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

This is actually local news for me, unfortunately. Yeah, it sucks, and the kids-well, they need their back porches painted red. BUT, one mom, interviewed.....well...."poor little ........ he was just influenced by his friends....."? Sorry lady-now is your chance to teach him before he does something worse "influenced by his friends".....

As bad as the kids are, and as much as their behavior needs to be addresses, I am sorry, but who is supposed to be the adult here? What exactly is the "monitor" hired to do? Why are they questioning why the driver didn't stop the bus? My question is this: WHY in gods name didn't this lady, whose JOB IT IS TO CONTROL THE KIDS ON THE BUS, get up out of her seat and tell the driver to pull over and call the principal? Why is it everyone elses' fault? Sorry, but when you take a job as a bus monitor with Middle school kids, you should know somewhat that it is not going to be all rosey.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

In my opinion, these kids are the most compelling argument FOR the pro choice movement!!!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

What ever happened to respecting your elders? if i was still in highschool and i was on that bus i can tell you those little douchers would be yes ma'aming her and licking her feet. that is no bueno. i was almost ready to cry for her myself. nobody deserves that.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I hate teenagers......they are the best birth control I know of. Kids are sort of like kittens and puppies.....cute, but then they grow up, and as humans, our children send WAY too much time in the "inhuman" stage called teens. 

SO glad mine are past that.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

^^^ glad im not a teenager any more hide hooray for 20th bdays haha
but seriously id be ready to open up a can of whoop-a** on them.
http://vivin.net/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/can-of-whoop-***.jpg
lets see them try and say that in this C130 and see how well that goes for em.


im just speechless.


p.s sorry the pic is so big. stupid compy wont let me resize right now


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> This is actually local news for me, unfortunately. Yeah, it sucks, and the kids-well, they need their back porches painted red. BUT, one mom, interviewed.....well...."poor little ........ he was just influenced by his friends....."? Sorry lady-now is your chance to teach him before he does something worse "influenced by his friends".....
> 
> As bad as the kids are, and as much as their behavior needs to be addresses, I am sorry, but who is supposed to be the adult here? What exactly is the "monitor" hired to do? Why are they questioning why the driver didn't stop the bus? My question is this: WHY in gods name didn't this lady, whose JOB IT IS TO CONTROL THE KIDS ON THE BUS, get up out of her seat and tell the driver to pull over and call the principal? Why is it everyone elses' fault? Sorry, but when you take a job as a bus monitor with Middle school kids, you should know somewhat that it is not going to be all rosey.


agree that as a monitor that she and or the bus driver should have stopped this behavior but if you think about it what punishment will these kids get by having the principal called... oh little billy was peer pressured so detention for him or maybe a suspension for the others blah blahblah.. those arent displinary actions anymore because the kid goes home and gets a few days free vacation of school because mommy and daddy are not home and when they do get home the biggest punishment they might recieve is the loss of there cellphone for an hour before the kids takes it back... 

if there was actually parenting the kids wouldn't be bullying an older women and if they think its ok to bully her imagine what kids they torture actually during school without any repercussion... just sad that already one parent is owning up to there childs behavior i cant wait to hear the other kids excuses... just sick


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Basically it is the school district who will dish out the punishment anyways. It is my understanding that they have a "zero tolerance" policy for bullying. But the kids will still have the summer vacation...unless the parents make them miserable, which I too, doubt.


----------



## possumhollow (Apr 19, 2012)

You know, way, way, way back in the olden days we had a bus driver, Mrs. Lou that you never ever crossed.

She loved us all dearly, but if you stepped out of line she had no problem pulling that bus over and busting your butt for you. And yes I mean literally bending you over her knee and whaling the tar out of you. Didn't matter if you were in kindergarten or a senior in high school. 

On the other hand, if a kid got on the bus all black and blue and she thought it was happening at home, she was all over the situation. More than one kid went home with her for a few days when something bad was brewing.


She was my driver for all 12 years and I cried at her funeral years later, and I wasn't the only one of her 'kids' there.

The parents of those 'precious darlings' should be ashamed not only of their kids but of themselves. The kids are generally an adequate replay of what they see at home, you know?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

And, according to this am's local news-the "vacation fund" is now up to $447K, and 9 airline tickets to Disney. Really? Perhaps I need to be a bus monitor. Sorry, as disgusting as I find those brats, I still think she should have gotten up out of her seat and had the driver stop.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

I have to agree with you franknbeans, that she didn't seem appropriate for the job (at least that day). Also, can you tell me, how did the video get on Youtube? Did the kids post it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

redpony said:


> I have to agree with you franknbeans, that she didn't seem appropriate for the job (at least that day). Also, can you tell me, how did the video get on Youtube? Did the kids post it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, the kids posted it. Smart, huh?:wink:


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

Yup! They are bright in so many ways
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

franknbeans said:


> Sorry, as disgusting as I find those brats, I still think she should have gotten up out of her seat and had the driver stop.


Franky, I agree. Tolerating what was going on was the most wrong thing to do. If it's part of the paid job then do it.

With that being said I do think it's disgusting and those butts should be whipped hard by parents.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> And, according to this am's local news-the "vacation fund" is now up to $447K, and 9 airline tickets to Disney. Really? Perhaps I need to be a bus monitor. Sorry, as disgusting as I find those brats, I still think she should have gotten up out of her seat and had the driver stop.


I disagree, but for a different reason.

My internet community is facing a lot of backlash for being "horrible" and "nothing but trolls." We all that have "grown up" (Not really, but almost everyone in my generation is well aware of the current events that transpire on the internet just because we know how to get to it quickly) on the internet have gotten nothing but a bad rep.

But when the internet bands together and does good things like give this lady a sum of money, we get that rare good light shined on us and people get reminded that not everyone here is full of mean things and spite. Whether or not the lady deserves it is really my concern, not like I can take her money away nor would I want too; I say good for the internet for doing something wonderfully nice and having enough compassion to go for all that and spread the word so that more people are aware, and I hope that lady has one hell of a vacation, because it sounds like her life needed one.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Tianimalz said:


> I disagree, but for a different reason.
> 
> My internet community is facing a lot of backlash for being "horrible" and "nothing but trolls." We all that have "grown up" (Not really, but almost everyone in my generation is well aware of the current events that transpire on the internet just because we know how to get to it quickly) on the internet have gotten nothing but a bad rep.
> 
> But when the internet bands together and does good things like give this lady a sum of money, we get that rare good light shined on us and people get reminded that not everyone here is full of mean things and spite. Whether or not the lady deserves it is really my concern, not like I can take her money away nor would I want too; I say good for the internet for doing something wonderfully nice and having enough compassion to go for all that and spread the word so that more people are aware, and I hope that lady has one hell of a vacation, because it sounds like her life needed one.


 I guess I wish I could get a reward like that for not doing my job, which, IMO she was NOT doing. Her job is NOT to sit on the bus and do nothing. She is there to try and keep order so the driver can drive. Would she have done something if it were one of the kids being bullied? I sure as he!! hope so. 

Franky I hope she donates at least some of it to an anti bullying cause. Guess I don't see lining her pockets as a particularly "good cause", but we can disagree on that. That's fine.

There are SO many other causes in the world that I think are FAR more worthy.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> I guess I wish I could get a reward like that for not doing my job, which, IMO she was NOT doing. Her job is NOT to sit on the bus and do nothing. She is there to try and keep order so the driver can drive. Would she have done something if it were one of the kids being bullied? I sure as he!! hope so.
> 
> Franky I hope she donates at least some of it to an anti bullying cause. Guess I don't see lining her pockets as a particularly "good cause", but we can disagree on that. That's fine.
> 
> There are SO many other causes in the world that I think are FAR more worthy.


I know first hand what it can feel like to have a large amount of people suddenly gang up against you, younger than you or not; and you do in fact start to feel hopeless. Just because it was her job doesn't give these children the right to go into a pack mentality and dog up against her; it is abuse at the work place. 

I have a feeling she will donate some of the money, the person who organized the donations is trying to get it so that she has full control over where the donations are going... but even if she doesn't that isn't my business. All I want to do is smile a bit and see that a good deed was done, and that strangers do still have the will to do nice things for another stranger. Out of one good deed can flourish many. People can look at it as a waste of money; but money is material and I say that whatever the good deed it's never a waste to see it make someone deserving or in need (be it emotional or not) smile. 

As for other worthy causes: I rather help one stranger then gamble my money to some big charity that I am far less likely to trust. 

Not arguing, I respect your opinion and can very well understand your reasoning, I simply felt the need to express mine


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

We are all entitled to our opinions. That is why there is a forum.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> We are all entitled to our opinions. That is why there is a forum.


It is always interesting to learn someone else's perspective, this place would be boring if we all just agreed anyways :lol: ♥


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Tianimalz said:


> It is always interesting to learn someone else's perspective, this place would be boring if we all just agreed anyways :lol: ♥


Yup, and perhaps some of my opinion is based on the fact that I hear lots more of it than most. It is, as I said, local news here.

I do NOT have the impression she will donate any of it. Nothing at all has been said that I am aware of. I sure hope you are right.


----------



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

oh yes! I seen this on Facebook and I was out raged by this! When I got into more I was so angry. Though on reggit called to arms and this thing got big. They raised money for her to take a vacation and raised about $130k  

Don't know about you but that's retirement right there. What the best part about her? She was asked she going to keep going and she said yes. Why they asked and her awesome answer was not all kids are like that... I wish she was my grama...

Also she lost her son at 10 years old when he taken his own life... So what the kids said to her was so outrageous now the kids getting death threats and cops watching their house now. 

Though I am so happy to see how much support she got and even the marines over sea given their view of the whole thing and given her support *getting teary*


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

northwesten said:


> oh yes! I seen this on Facebook and I was out raged by this! When I got into more I was so angry. Though on reggit called to arms and this thing got big. They raised money for her to take a vacation and raised about $130k
> 
> Don't know about you but that's retirement right there. What the best part about her? She was asked she going to keep going and she said yes. Why they asked and her awesome answer was not all kids are like that... I wish she was my grama...
> 
> ...


Like I said, as of this am the account was up to $477K, which is a lot more than you last knew. And FYI-even $477K is not lots of retirement.......especially if you want to keep horses......lol


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

franknbeans said:


> I guess I wish I could get a reward like that for not doing my job, which, IMO she was NOT doing. *Her job is NOT to sit on the bus and do nothing.* She is there to try and keep order so the driver can drive. Would she have done something if it were one of the kids being bullied? I sure as he!! hope so.
> 
> Franky I hope she donates at least some of it to an anti bullying cause. Guess I don't see lining her pockets as a particularly "good cause", but we can disagree on that. That's fine.
> 
> There are SO many other causes in the world that I think are FAR more worthy.



I agree with you to an extent. The thing is there isn't a whole lot she _could _do nowadays that wouldn't get her fired. About the most she could have done would be chew them out and threaten them with suspension/detention. Can't really give the kids a good thwacking even if that's what they need unfortunately. I personally would have threatened to kick the little boogers off the bus, but I doubt that would have gone over too well with the parents either even if she didn't intend to follow through with it. I think people who work in public education get stuck between a rock and hard place when it comes to disciplining children.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I am sure that when they hire bus monitors they probably train them as to how to handle unruly passengers. That IS their job, after all. I believe, from what I have heard on the local news, they are supposed to tell the driver who stops the bus and calls the principle, who then informs the parents (who obviously have done nothing with these little lovelies to this point, but that is beside the point).


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm sorry but there is absolutely no excuse for that type of behaviour. I never had to take a school bus, I don't know what she is meant to do as a monitor BUT as a human being there is no reason at all to be treated so horribly. The way the world has gone, I'm fairly certain her hands are tied regarding how to react to these little brats. If she kicked them off the bus? She'd most likely have one of the little rats lie to their parents, and the rest of the pack will follow up with the story and she will end up in trouble. It's a lose lose situation. 

These kids were acting in a "gang" fashion, and to be frankly honest when I come across teens hanging around in groups, I put my head down and keep moving. She is in a situation that looks like she is completely lost on what to do, and very clearly upset. If she got up and made a big deal out of it, the kids will feel like they have won. Yes, I'm sure they are trained on how to deal with A unruly passanger, but a "gang" situation is a different kettle of fish altogether and is very daunting no matter the age. 

We're all going to hear that little Jimmy's friends made him do it, or little Tommy is a good kid and that was not his voice we heard. We need to go back to the days where teachers could pull kids up and kids knew respect and had manners! It's about time parents got rid of the half hearted bold step and got out the wooden spoon and put the fear of god back into kids.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

Ink said:


> I agree with you to an extent. The thing is there isn't a whole lot she _could _do nowadays that wouldn't get her fired. About the most she could have done would be chew them out and threaten them with suspension/detention. Can't really give the kids a good thwacking even if that's what they need unfortunately. I personally would have threatened to kick the little boogers off the bus, but I doubt that would have gone over too well with the parents either even if she didn't intend to follow through with it. I think people who work in public education get stuck between a rock and hard place when it comes to disciplining children.


A good school district has policies in place for inappropriate behavior on school property as well as on school buses. Misbehavior is classified by nature of offense and severity, and appropriate consequences are assigned. If an employee gets stuck between a rock and a hard place, they either don't know how to utilize the discipline procedures, or they simply don't care to do so and therefore are incompetent in their job.

The publicized video in my opinion shows that this bus monitor has let 
the situation get out of control. I am certainly not condoning the behavior of the brats who were tormenting her, however, she is the adult in the situation and she should have nipped this in the bud. I don't recall if we knew how long she had been ridiculed, but I'll bet that it had been going on for quite some time. 

This age group needs constant supervision and many times redirection, and the school bus is not usually where their good qualities shine. I suggest that the monitor enjoy her vacation, and then the district get a monitor who is able and willing to work with the kids as opposed to someone who will let kids ridicule her. If I were her supervisor I would reassign her to an elementary bus, or maybe she would be a great cafeteria worker.


----------



## outnabout (Jul 23, 2010)

lilkitty90 said:


> WOW i only graduated 2 years ago and school and kids were NEVER that cruel... maybe it was just a bad batch?


Probably a couple of really nasty kids but peer pressure rules over everything else at this age.


----------



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

redpony said:


> I have to agree with you franknbeans, that she didn't seem appropriate for the job (at least that day). Also, can you tell me, how did the video get on Youtube? Did the kids post it?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


video was uploaded and they shared the video on facebook. So who ever on the friend list taken the video and shared it to the whole world


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

Matthew 5:38-42 :
38*“You have heard that it was said, ‘Eye for eye, and tooth for tooth.’[a] 39*But I tell you, do not resist an evil person. If anyone slaps you on the right cheek, turn to them the other cheek also. 40*And if anyone wants to sue you and take your shirt, hand over your coat as well. 41*If anyone forces you to go one mile, go with them two miles. 42*Give to the one who asks you, and do not turn away from the one who wants to borrow from you.

Was she right for the job? It isn't my place to judge. Did she endure torment by these despicable little monsters when she easily could have done ANYTHING else? Yes. I offer kudos. These pathetic children would and will not change simply because an old woman tells them off. A good whoopin' by their parents might do the trick. I can't speak to their parenting, and I thank God my parents taught me to be compassionate. 

/sigh


----------



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

franknbeans said:


> Like I said, as of this am the account was up to $477K, which is a lot more than you last knew. And FYI-even $477K is not lots of retirement.......especially if you want to keep horses......lol


wah! that's alot. Though for me in Maine I think that would of done me for a house and car and after that I think I can live on that for like oo 6-8 years I think. 

tho if i had horses it would make it like 3-4 years lol


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

northwesten said:


> wah! that's alot. Though for me in Maine I think that would of done me for a house and car and after that I think I can live on that for like oo 6-8 years I think.
> 
> tho if i had horses it would make it like 3-4 years lol


 ahh, yes, but you are in Maine-she is in NY-the land of taxes. Won't last her long at all.:wink:


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Besides the taxes for which she will likely lose at least half, I'm wondering what this will do to her pension?


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Saddlebag said:


> Besides the taxes for which she will likely lose at least half, I'm wondering what this will do to her pension?


Good thought. No idea at all.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I was watching this on the news this morning. They showed a father of one the kids coming to apologizefor his childs behavior. Really???

If that was my child, I would of drug him over to her house by his hair after he got a sore bum and he would apologize. He should know better than to disrespect an elder. And I would be taking another look at my parenting skills.

Of course this comes from a gal who doesn't have children...tee he.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## northwesten (Apr 28, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I was watching this on the news this morning. They showed a father of one the kids coming to apologizefor his childs behavior. Really???
> 
> If that was my child, I would of drug him over to her house by his hair after he got a sore bum and he would apologize. He should know better than to disrespect an elder. And I would be taking another look at my parenting skills.
> 
> ...


mmm I haven't seen the video of saying sorry but as he is in public view and saying that I think he getting a spanking of his life right now.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

northwesten said:


> mmm I haven't seen the video of saying sorry but as he is in public view and saying that I think he getting a spanking of his life right now.


 As he should!
But his parents shouldn't be apologizing for him, he should be held accountable and apologize for his actions...which as of this morning on the news, none of kids have done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

A couple of the kids HAVE apologized. One, supposedly has sent a letter.....boo on that. Kid needs to apologize in person, IMO. One watched the video and said he was disgusted by his own behavior and he would be very upset if someone talked to his own grandma like that. There may be a glimmer of hope for that one. THat leaves one (there were, reportedly 4 involved) who has said nothing, at least that the media has reported.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> A couple of the kids HAVE apologized. One, supposedly has sent a letter.....boo on that. Kid needs to apologize in person, IMO. One watched the video and said he was disgusted by his own behavior and he would be very upset if someone talked to his own grandma like that. There may be a glimmer of hope for that one. THat leaves one (there were, reportedly 4 involved) who has said nothing, at least that the media has reported.


Oh ok, I agree, a letter is completely half assed. I hope they all apologize in person sincerely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I was watching this on the news this morning. They showed a father of one the kids coming to apologizefor his childs behavior. Really???
> 
> If that was my child, I would of drug him over to her house by his hair after he got a sore bum and he would apologize. He should know better than to disrespect an elder. And I would be taking another look at my parenting skills.
> 
> ...


I'm on the same page as you! I do have kids and the day they speak to ANYBODY like that, they will know all about consequences! 

I have a nephew (hes horrible) who from the age of 3 would call people fat, b*tch, ect. He'd walk up and say "your a fat b*tch i hate you" and all his parents/grand parents/other adults would do is say "hes only 3..." which turned into 4, 5, 6 and he's still at it. He's a kid in the making to be one of those brats and there is nobody to blame but the adults who have done nothing to mould him into a well behaved child. It went so far that one day, after being cursed at and having a show thrown at him; my husband grabbed the kid by nis neck, dragged him into a different room where his father/grand mother were and told the father to sort the kid out. He was then told to stop annoying the child!

My 5 year old came home from her first day of school to tell me one of the kids as fat. We have since had numerous conversations about feelings, being nice and what you can and can not say to people. I didnt send her in to play videogames and assume she would grow out of it. Her teacher has since told me what a pleasant kid she is and how she is nice to all of the other kids, even the one who has bullied her. 

I hope these parents get a wake up call, a 30 min conversation over dinner every evening to find out what is going on in you child's life is all it takes.


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Yep, those are the kids we're raising today.....Sad isn't it?


IMO these kids weren't raised. They are just getting older. Kids who are "raised" know better than this. This video shows just how much this generation is neglected and allowed to run amuck.

Back to the thread about farm work being child labor.... Doubt those farm kids would even consider doing this to someone. Especially an elder.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I would HOPE that the extent of the training for bus monitor is to give them a phone that they use to call 911 when the kids get that unruly. She should have alerted the driver to pull over so that the police could find them.

In NO way should a "bus monitor" confront a gang of kids physically. Are you kidding me to think anyone should get physical with anyone's children? They can be big, mean and HURT YOU. Besides, attacking those kids is a lawsuit in the making. Leave it to professional confronters.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

This is horrid, to say the least. I think it is interesting how _many_ KIDS on youtube posted about this incident - saying how awful it was and how disgusting the kids involved were.

I would be so interested in hearing what the parents of these creatures have to say about _their_ children's behavior. Seeing as how the _kids_ wanted it video-ed...they must have not feared any reprimand from ma or pa if they were to find out.

Good behavior, conduct, character, etc., of kids these days is rewarded almost exclusively by private entities. The government seems to favor rewarding the opposite sort of behavior, at least it doesn't favor correcting it w/o "their" permission, a lawyer present along side a grant writer for funding for behavior problems and riddlin. I think it shows.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

The problem IMO is that nowadays it is SO hard to do anything really disciplinary without getting sued. The kid cries enough, the parents get irritated, then a lawsuit.

Now in my school we have 70 kids total....People here just don't do things like that. And if someone does, they get their a** kicked. 

Example: One kid mentioned something against the only gay boy we have like, ever had (sweetest kid ever, love him to death) someone made a nasty comment to him and was instantly attacks by about the entire student body....Hence why those things just don't happen here.

It's awful what they did to the bus driver. Those kids could spend a week here and get themselves back in line.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Allison Finch said:


> I would HOPE that the extent of the training for bus monitor is to give them a phone that they use to call 911 when the kids get that unruly. She should have alerted the driver to pull over so that the police could find them.
> 
> In NO way should a "bus monitor" confront a gang of kids physically. Are you kidding me to think anyone should get physical with anyone's children? They can be big, mean and HURT YOU. Besides, attacking those kids is a lawsuit in the making. Leave it to professional confronters.


First, I doubt this is the first time these lovely little darlings acted out on the bus. My guess, and I think someone else said this too, is that they have acted in a disrespectful fashion to them in the past. It has escalated to this. Had she dealt with the disrespect a long time ago, this may not have gotten to this point.

Why would you "hope" the only training monitors get is a phone? I don't get that. Why would you not be in favor of them getting training appropriate to the level of kids they will be working with? 

I am also puzzled as to who EVER said she should deal with them physically? I must have totally missed that comment. 

All I have said is that she should have SOMEHOW had the driver stop the bus so that the "professional confronters" could deal with them, be it police, principal, etc. SHe probably could have screamed and gotten the driver to stop. It has been said that the driver did not hear the ruckus as the window was open, there was road noise, etc.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

This should be interesting legally. I am somewhat confused as to who, exactly, has jurisdiction over school buses. My children have never taken one to school, so I have never had the occasion to ask. I know they are federally funded and often service multiple schools. Is it the district, the DoT, who?


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

The way I see it, the behavior of the kids its reprehensible.
Eachof them deserves a severe paddling and a month of detention at hard labor, scrubbing floors and walls until they shine like mirrors. Better yet, they can go and care for her yard and make it immaculate for her, as reparations for their actions.
The district needs to reevaluate the people they hire to monitor the bus rides.
The lady deserves to retire with the respect of all parties involved.
Bus monitors are generally retired folks, and it doesn't really take a whole heck of a lot to do the job. Those folks are the few that would take such a job, both because of the pay scale and because they have other income from which to live.
$350 a week? After taxes, that's about 260 take home.
Who can pay the bills on that? You'd haveto be working 3 jobs to make ends meet!
Be merciful with this nice woman who did her best throughout her life to serve the community.
Beatthe rats *** kids with a switch, and compel then to make things right and sweat for it too.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

I am just trying to visualize these amoral monster's home life about 1 minute after this story had clearly reached the media. I mean, I am guessing they didn't tell their parents before it got on national TV, or maybe the school broke the news to them before hand. So, their parents must have jobs...I bet it was fun at work the next day. Poetic justice.


----------

